# Hoodies -Zip or No Zip?



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I usually rock a zip up hoodie for spring weather, but I recently went with a new hoodie with no zipper. A couple of reasons for this: it came in the color I wanted (though I debated back and forth between the color I chose and a different color. But the different color was the same color as my main coat, so I decided against two pieces of outer wear in the same color) and the kangaroo pouch has more room for things rather than two smaller pockets. However, you lose the option to unzip if you warm up.

What does everyone tend to go for? Or do you not have a preference? Just a question to kill some fall boredom while I wait for the first flakes to fall.

:crazy5:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: Seriously?


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I like em both, just bought a Burton dryride full zip hoodie size M from sports authority that is a little too small, but it was on the clearance rack for $25, still fits OK unless it shrinks the first time I wash it


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: Seriously?


This isn't meant to be taken so seriously. It's not like I'm asking for advice as to whether I should buy a zipped hoodie or not. Just curious as to what people prefer or if they even care. If nobody replies or thinks it's a silly post, I don't mind. I find it interesting and have been involved in a few conversations started by simple posts like this. :shrug:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jjb7733 said:


> I like em both, just bought a Burton dryride full zip hoodie size M from sports authority that is a little too small, but it was on the clearance rack for $25, still fits OK unless it shrinks the first time I wash it


Cold wash, no shrinky.

Cotton snowboarding, wet and cold.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jjb7733 said:


> I like em both, just bought a Burton dryride full zip hoodie size M from sports authority that is a little too small, but it was on the clearance rack for $25, still fits OK unless it shrinks the first time I wash it


I looked at a lot of Burton hoodies but couldn't find one in my budget. I settled on a Volcom Hydro hoodie...also water resistant which was a big must. In between a small and medium for snowboarding hoodies, so I went up to the medium. Rather have more room than have it not be roomy enough. I feel ridiculous when I debate on color for so long...it's the girl in me I suppose.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Pullovers for sure. It ain't 2007 anymore.

AG Crux is my go-to for spring riding.


----------



## jfiori (Mar 18, 2014)

Pull over for riding, full zip for everyday wear. And a Kangaroo pouch???... Are you from Saskatchewan too? I thought we were the only ones who called pull overs kangaroos.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

zip ups for sure! wont even buy pull over.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

jjb7733 said:


> I like em both, just bought a Burton dryride full zip hoodie size M from sports authority that is a little too small, but it was on the clearance rack for $25, still fits OK unless it shrinks the first time I wash it


love the Burton dry rides even if I'm not a huge fan of Burton. I have 2 of them. super comfy and great for riding on warm days. $25 is s great deal for one. Wish i could find one on that kind of a sale.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Got a button up (press studs) Analog spring jacket similar to this, and its unreal to ride in!!!!! Uses Dry Ride to keep somewhat nice if the weather turns bad for a little bit!!!!!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a sweet button up Mizu!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Super comfy to ride in too, NW!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I never liked zip up hoodies when I was younger. When the cotton they were made of shrunk? And the zipper didn't! You always got this weird wavy zipper thing going up the front of the hoodie. Always hated that & to this day I don't buy zip-ups! 

Never wore hoodies for riding until last year when my brother & his wife got me an Under Armour pull over hoodie for X-mas! I found It makes a nice, thicker thermal layer from one piece of clothing instead of several layers of thinner base layers! It also has some sort of water repellent treatment to it which is nice, and It's a synthetic material so it wicks and dries quick.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I rock a Neff Daily Shred tennis ball until it's just too cold. It's bonded fleece and I loves it. I do have a couple of cotton pullovers I'll wear, but they're soaked by lunch, usually from riding the lift.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I never liked zip up hoodies when I was younger. When the cotton they were made of shrunk? And the zipper didn't! You always got this weird wavy zipper thing going up the front of the hoodie. Always hated that & to this day I don't buy zip-ups!


Hahahaaa, I remember that shit as a kid too!!!!!

Used to push on the bubbled bit to try get rid of it, then it'd just end up in another spot!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Deacon said:


> I rock a Neff Daily Shred tennis ball until it's just too cold. It's bonded fleece and I loves it. I do have a couple of cotton pullovers I'll wear, but they're soaked by lunch, usually from riding the lift


That's what I wore for the past few years - just a normal cotton hoodie. It was all right for nice spring days for the most part. But if I got caught in some rain, game over. Granted the hoodie that I just purchased isn't like 20k or anything, it will keep me relatively dry from the snow, lifts, or jetting back to the lodge if it starts raining. It's a Volcom "hydro" hoodie - and while I love my normal everyday-wear Volcom hoodie, I haven't worn any of their snow gear yet. My main coat however is a 686 Smarty that is 15k/10k. It's a big step up from the 5k coat I've been wearing. I'll be able to power through much more wearing that and i'm STOKED.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

I much prefer the Pull over hoodies, just because it keeps me a bit warmer through the rides. As for the getting to warm, I guess that's where you just push your sleeves up and the let the wind chill your arms and have that blood circulate and cool down over all. Or just do what my friend does and take everything off his upper body for one run to cool down.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jfiori said:


> Pull over for riding, full zip for everyday wear. And a Kangaroo pouch???... Are you from Saskatchewan too? I thought we were the only ones who called pull overs kangaroos.


Ha I'm not...in fact I don't know if I've heard anyone actually call it that. It just seemed like the right term to describe it.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Vortxe said:


> I much prefer the Pull over hoodies, just because it keeps me a bit warmer through the rides. As for the getting to warm, I guess that's where you just push your sleeves up and the let the wind chill your arms and have that blood circulate and cool down over all. Or just do what my friend does and take everything off his upper body for one run to cool down.


Now if I took EVERYTHING off my upper body, that would cause quite a stir on the ol' hill, I'm sure! :wavetowel2:


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Now if I took EVERYTHING off my upper body, that would cause quite a stir on the ol' hill, I'm sure! :wavetowel2:


Obviously as a female that would cause quite a stir, however when you are like my friend who is semi-fat and very hairy people usually just point and laugh.
But you should at least keep your base layering on, unless you are wanting to potentially freeze haha.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Pullovers all day everyday. I cant stand zip hoodies! plus if i warm up to the point where i need to unzip the hoodie ill probably just rock the t-shirt.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Now if I took EVERYTHING off my upper body, that would cause quite a stir on the ol' hill, I'm sure! :wavetowel2:


Try it and find out! :cheer:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear both, If im not sure on the weather I wear a zip up so that I can regulate temps better


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Deacon said:


> Try it and find out! :cheer:


Deacon your avatar makes this 200% creepier.:no2:2:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Deacon your avatar makes this 200% creepier.:no2:2:


Lol, that was just fortunate timing! :moon:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Deacon your avatar makes this 200% creepier.:no2:2:


:eyetwitch2:


hahaha fantastic combo


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

i am a devout no zipper. it can bunch up weird when riding and such idk just so much better without


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I got a cheapie ($10-15) zipup hoodie from walmart that I layer under my shell. Works great. I also have some kind of underarmor pull over that I have not tried yet.

For the OP I'd think a pull over since you need never worry about boobies popping out. Its why my wife chooses a pull over and she thinks they are warmer. Something about wind through the zipper.



cav0011 said:


> Deacon your avatar makes this 200% creepier.:no2:2:


Cav, Your avatar has the wrong finger folded down. Its supposed to be the ring finger.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

zip for casual, but I would never wear a hoodie riding 

unless it was fleece or some kind of dry-fit (and it would have to be bloody cold)


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Depends....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> *Depends....*


…I prefer _those_ with the velcro closures! Don't like having zippers that close to "The Boyz!" Although I guess pull *ups* would be acceptable too :lol:


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> …I prefer _those_ with the velcro closures! Don't like having zippers that close to "The Boyz!" Although I guess pull *ups* would be acceptable too :lol:


Loaded pull ups also work as 1x use crash pads.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> …I prefer _those_ with the velcro closures! Don't like having zippers that close to "The Boyz!" Although I guess pull *ups* would be acceptable too :lol:






Ashcampbell said:


> Loaded pull ups also work as 1x use crash pads.




:wavetowel2:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Zipper every time except when I wear a pullover.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> …I prefer _those_ with the velcro closures! Don't like having zippers that close to "The Boyz!" Although I guess pull *ups* would be acceptable too :lol:


Leave it to Chomps to take an innocent thread about hoodies *there*. Hahahaha :-D


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> Leave it to Chomps to take an innocent thread about hoodies *there*. Hahahaha :-D


Well now, In my defense,.. I wasn't the one recommending "Depends!" I just commented on my preferences concerning them! 


(…and second, it's a _FOUR PAGE_ thread on zip or pull over hoodies!) :eyetwitch2:   

:laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well now, In my defense,.. I wasn't the one recommending "Depends!" I just commented on my preferences concerning them!
> 
> 
> (…and second, it's a _FOUR PAGE_ thread on zip or pull over hoodies!) :eyetwitch2:
> ...


Chomps when guilty man up.....:whiteflag:


----------



## Louie26 (Sep 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> …Don't like having zippers that close to "The Boyz!"


So does that mean you wear zipperless pants??


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Louie26 said:


> So does that mean you wear zipperless pants??


…only when I go "commando!" :embarrased1: :hairy:


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

/twitch /shudder


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

"pullover"

"no, it's a cardigan but thanks for noticing."


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i prefer pullovers but it doesn't matter that much as long as the design is cool.


----------

